# What's better? red or white



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what is better for bread hard red or hard white. I am going to try a can from honeyville when they have their sale.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

They said that 

red is for making hearty whole wheat loaves and used in recipes as an extender for red meat

white is for making light, fluffy bread, rolls and scones and can be used in recipes as an extender for white meat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> They said that
> 
> red is for making hearty whole wheat loaves and used in recipes as an extender for red meat
> 
> white is for making light, fluffy bread, rolls and scones and can be used in recipes as an extender for white meat.


I didn't know wheat could be used as a meat extender. I learn something new everyday here.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Because they white wheat makes a lighter loaf, it is makes a nice transition for people used to white store bought bread. It still makes a hearty loaf if one doesn't mix with any all purpose flour.


----------

